# Need help 2002 GMC Sonoma



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

I've got a stock 2002 gmc sonoma sls 4.3L Vortec. I plan on buying a Hypertech chip, dual magnaflow exhaust, and of course a 6 inch super lift suspension lift. The salesman said i wouldnt be able to fit 35inch tires on it with only that liftm so i said ill get a small body lift he said that its a bad idea -.- so what should i do? cut out the fenders and put fender flares? 

Or will it fit? Or should i just get the 6 inch lift and a 3 inch body lift or something? I absolutely want 35inch tires though.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Go to s10extremist.org I think is the website. Ask them. They will know what will fit. But the truth is that if you squeeze 35's under an s10 you are begging for trouble. I own a '94 Sonoma with a three inch body lift and 31's. Bigger than that and you destroy ballpoints and wheel bearings constantly.


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

if your breakin that stuff theres something wrong. You dont go plowing through the bush with a good truck you take it easy if you hammer it your just looking for trouble everywhere.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm not destroying that stuff. The components such as ball joints and wheel bearings on an s10 are simply to small to handle the added stress of a big heavy 35 inch tire. Even if you stay on the street with tires that large you will reduce the lifespan of your frontend by a great deal.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

That front diff & suspension will never like 35's if you actually use it as a 4wd truck. - As noted above, check one of the various S10 specific forums. I'm sure those guys will have the answer, but I'd imagine you're going to need the body lift to squeeze 35's. 

The programmer and exhaust will help a little, but I wouldn't waste my money on them. With more than 31's, best money spent will be to re-gear the truck for the tires.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i had a 6in lift and 2in body and ran 35x15 tsls could turn them fine but i had exhaust and programmer on my 4.3 but would deff recommend regearing though i turned them fine but couldnt go over like 65 i did scrub just a little nothing bad never had any problem with anything but breaking cv axles and i was always hard on it street and mud also if you run a narrower 35 like a 12 wide you shouldnt have any probs the wider a tire the harder on axles got a few buds of mine that run narrower 35's all day long no probs no scrubing


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ nice lookin s-truck dude.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Sweet looking truck


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

I also agree big time on the gear swap. and use the programmer to re calibrate everything to the new gears and tires.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i forgot when i drove around town i had to keep it in drive(3 on the column) instead of overdrive b/c if i put in in overdrive(d on the column) the tranny would shift alot more than normal and i didnt wanna burn my tranny up......

thanks thats the old pics on 35s its straight axled on 40's right now but tearing back down goin 5 tons with 63's and a built sbc


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for help guys im assuming stock gearing is what.? 3.73 should i try and go 4.11? Or higher?


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

4.11s should be fine but i would consider 4.56's they would help out big time in 4x4 and shouldn't be enough to hurt your hwy driving on 35's with the 4.3


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I would definitely go ahead with the 4.56. It will be a big improvement and you should still have plenty of top speed.


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

alright cool. anybody got any idea where to get that online? or better to go to local truck parts dealer?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've dealt with Randys ring&pinion many times; their yukon gears stuff tends to be pretty easy to get set-up right and runs well. - That front IFS diff isn't the easiest to re-gear.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i would talk to your local offroad shop not just an acessory shop but one that deals with custom lifts and conversions because for one they will know exactly what you need and where to get etc. plus if you have any trouble you'll have someone to goto instead of surfing the web all the time i like when i have a prob i can just call and ask or stop by and he'll help me out saved me alot of aggravation and money over the years lol


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

ill probly just stick with 33x13.5x15 nitto mud grapplers. for the price I can get them I can't resesit and I'd rather save on parts since I don't want to be breaking everything and it costing me tons of money... thanks everyone


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SuzukiMudder said:


> ill probly just stick with 33x13.5x15 nitto mud grapplers. for the price I can get them I can't resesit and I'd rather save on parts since I don't want to be breaking everything and it costing me tons of money... thanks everyone


Hook us up w/ good prices too!


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.discountedwheelwarehouse.com/Nitto_MUD_GRAPPLER_Tires.cfm


----------

